# Itunes not recognizing my Ipod(sorta)



## careful_now (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

Hope this is in the right forum, apologies if not

The problem is everytime I connect my ipod to my laptop it makes the connection sound and opens up Itunes. The trouble is that when in Itunes, my Ipod device isn't there. I only have access to my library but not my ipod and it's songs etc .

I've checked if it pops up in 'My Computer' but nothing is being recognized there either, which is a bit weird

Oh also, I did have a popup thingy saying something about a 'bonjour' synch problem although I can't remeber if this coincided with the original problem 

Could anyone point me in the right direction to solve this issue, it would be much appreciated


Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

What iPod model is it? also what software is being ran on it?


----------



## hateandfriends (Aug 2, 2011)

The same thing happened to me. The bonjour thing has nothing to do with the problem. My suggestion would be to reinstall iTunes and try again.


----------

